# Heat N Glo 6000 CL Low Flames



## smythcounty (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello All,

I just finished installing this particular model in LP and it looks like the flames aren't tall enough.  Maybe it is just me but on the high setting I get 4-5 inch flames that are 1/3 blue and 2/3 yellow.  Of course the air shutter is alway open.  Any ideas or is this normal operation?

Thanks


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 2, 2009)

You need a manometer to check outlet pressure. One of our new showroom displays we put in had a bad gas valve out of the box and a very low flame, high flame was only about 2 inches all blue.

How long have you let it run? A smaller flame is normal at first, and it will get taller as it runs. The flame you see in showrooms and brochures is typically a NG flame, and the unit has been running for hours.


----------



## jasen walsh (Nov 17, 2012)

HELP  I HAVE A 6000 SERIES IPI- T  LOW FLAME  I NEED A PIC OF THE ADJUSTMENT ON THE GAS VALVE  LOOKING AT IT FROM UNDERNEATH  I DONT SEE IT  THERE IS A PLASTIC CAP I SEE BUT NOT SURE HOW TO REMOVE IT IF THATS IT  I ATTACHED A PIC OF THE FIREPLACE AT HIGH FLAME AND  A IF IT WAS WORKING FINE IS IT POSSABLE THAT I TURNED IT TO LOW FLAME 2 TIMES IN A ROW AND NOW ITS ON A LOWER SETTING  PLEASE HELPS YOU  AN SEE THE FLAME IS NOT ACCEPTABLE  QUESTION  WHY WOULD I HAVE TO ADJUST IT


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2012)

jasen walsh said:


> HELP I HAVE A 6000 SERIES IPI- T LOW FLAME I NEED A PIC OF THE ADJUSTMENT ON THE GAS VALVE LOOKING AT IT FROM UNDERNEATH I DONT SEE IT THERE IS A PLASTIC CAP I SEE BUT NOT SURE HOW TO REMOVE IT IF THATS IT I ATTACHED A PIC OF THE FIREPLACE AT HIGH FLAME AND A IF IT WAS WORKING FINE IS IT POSSABLE THAT I TURNED IT TO LOW FLAME 2 TIMES IN A ROW AND NOW ITS ON A LOWER SETTING PLEASE HELPS YOU AN SEE THE FLAME IS NOT ACCEPTABLE QUESTION WHY WOULD I HAVE TO ADJUST IT


 
First of all, take your caps lock off. That's considered yelling in this forum (& most others). Second, use punctuation like you learned in English class so we can understand what you want to know. Third, what model 6000 do you have? There are many & they all have differences....


----------

